# Washington, D.C. Area



## mfaircloth (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello all! 

My fiancé and I are currently planning a move to the Washington, D.C. area. We will be in a D.C. suburb, either in Maryland or Virginia, but we aren't sure exactly where yet.

I was just curious to see if there are any V or dog owners in that area that might be interested in planning a meet-up. Also, if anyone would be willing to share some insight or advice about good, dog-friendly neighborhoods and parks that would be greatly appreciated! 

UPDATE: I just wanted to let everyone know that we have a 2 year old male Vizsla named Nemi who is the love of my life. He has lots of doggy friends here in NC, but we will need to meet some new ones once we move!

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If you don't hear from anyone here, check out Vizsla International or any of the other V groups on facebook. That said, I know there is at least one vizsla in Arlington since I saw it when I was up that way last year picking up my puppy. It took all of my strength not to approach its owners! Also if you come across a wirey V named Sadie in Bethesda that's my girl's sister! Both seemed like great, vibrant areas, btw. 

Handsome pup. How do you pronounce his name? Good luck with the move!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - Har ? are wired taking over the world !!!!!!! global this & that - PIKE a smoothie - is concerned !!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome!!! Wilson will be 2 in October and we have met quite a few vizsla pups in the DC area. There's a DC Vizsla Meetup Group on Facebook that isn't super active, but we did organize a playdate this weekend with about 8 vizslas at the Shirlington Dog Park. There are quite a few Vizslas in NOVA that I know of (we live in NOVA), including at least four that I run into during our daily walks and outings (we live in Old Town Alexandria). Not as many in the close in MD Suburbs - they tend to be further up North (I may be wrong on this front, might just have not met them) . Lots of hiking and fun things to do around DC with your vizsla and for the past few years, the Hungarian Embassy has invited local owners to come to their May open house with their vizslas. I personally haven't had a chance to make it, but last year, there were about a dozen vizslas that got to romp the hungarian embassy grounds. 

Our local Vizsla club is the Conestoga Vizsla Club that just held its annual fun day at a winery in VA. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fans-of-Conestoga-Vizsla-Club/199219634905


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua will miss her big brother from another mother (and father)!!!!


----------



## Cricket_theV (Jun 14, 2014)

We have a 16 week old female V and live in Fairfax! We met a lot of people at the Conestoga Vizsla Club which covers a large region but we met a lot of people that live in NOVA. We recently moved to Fairfax (in May) so we are getting to know the area as well. Tons of hiking we have done at beautiful spots and there's some trails near where we live where I keep her active and walk daily. Have you moved already?


----------



## aomara (May 27, 2017)

*Vizsla in Bethesda*

Hello! I would love to meet with other vizslas! I have an active 1 year old pup named Jim who would love some playmates!


----------

